# how to splint?



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

So Angel had trips. The first one got stuck, was upside down, back end first, and had his legs tucked under him. His one back leg doesn't want to stay like it should at the hock to support his weight, how would I splint it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you given him a shot of BoSe? I don't have any advice on splinting but I had a couple of kids last kidding season that had really loosey goosey tendons/ligaments and a shot of BoSe literally overnight made a difference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Have you given him a shot of BoSe? I don't have any advice on splinting but I had a couple of kids last kidding season that had really loosey goosey tendons/ligaments and a shot of BoSe literally overnight made a difference.


Yes give the baby a Bo-Se shot...if the baby is of smaller breed give a 1/4 cc if it is of larger breed give 1/2 cc

Splinting...you can use Popsicle sticks or find some sticks...I make sure.. that the stick is smoothed down ....no sharp points....then.. I duct tape around the stick to make it cushioned....before putting it on the kid.... then find the side that needs to be supported and place the sticks on both sides where the weakness is......then... I take a thin strip of duct tape and tape it topside... mid and lower side...just small strips(3) of them.... put them on lose until you know the splint is in the correct position... then... I make the kid walk.. to see if the leg is supported in the right location...if it is not... remove the tape and reposition...when testing ...you don't have to have all 3 strips on ...just top and bottom.. but do it loosely....it doesn't have to be pressed down to much... when testing....just enough to be able to see if it is right....when you see it is positioned properly ... then ...you can push down on the tape all around the leg... to secure it to the hair.... as mentioned... you don't need to wrap the tape very tight ...what is does is... it sticks to the hair.. so you don't worry about circulation being cut off......make sure that ...the sticks are not to high on the leg ...and it is cutting into the hip area ...when trying to lay down....you still want the baby to be able to lay down and get up..... If it is the elbow area that is bending backwards... the sticks need to be higher up...past the weakness... but not cutting into the hip... Popsicle sticks may not be high enough for this....so get a regular stick... the sticks don't have to be thick at all... they can be narrow but strong enough to not break.....If the problem is in the lower area of the leg the Popsicle sticks should work.... I usually leave it on for a week... then I remove it.... to see how the baby is doing...of course the tape does pull the hair so... the baby will let you know it... :doh: ..if the leg isn't quite there yet... I will put back on the contraption for another week or less...you can check on it as much as you want ... the second week..... good luck


----------

